# Oil cooler pipes



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

The oil cooler pipes on my car are quite rusty, what's the best way to clean them up and protect them. I don't think I can get an electric brush on them and the rust is quite severe although I don't think they actually need replacing.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

The best way would be to remove them, sand them down, primer them with some anti-rust primer and then paint them....

I guess you want to do it in situ, which with some careful masking and sand paper you could probably do...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Might be worth looking at the Bilt Hamber deox gel


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Just run a search on that Deox gel and it sounds quite impressive.

I also looked at Hydrate 80 thinking it was to be used after the gel but now I'm not so sure if I could just use Hydrate 80 on it's own - it seems quite a few of the BH products overlap.

So Deox gel followed by Hydrate 80 or Hydrate 80 on it's own?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it is one or the other but I have only used the Deox. Best thing would be to give BH a call, nice people and very helpful. One time, I was going to order quite a few things and when I spoke to them they said I only needed half the stuff. They could have easily let me buy several items more and just taken my money


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Spoke to the chaps @ BH and ended up ordering Surfex to degrease and the gel for rust removal. Hope to try this tomorrow weather permitting so will take some photos to show how I get on.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking forward to your comments and pictures :thumb:


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Well I've only had the chance to give the gel an hour in quite cold conditions (apparently it works better when warmer).

I don't think the results are bad and will be going back for a proper attack when the weather improves a bit - I'd say the first result is encouraging!

Before








After


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a good start although I would leave it for a lot longer than an hour


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Well I tried leaving the gel overnight, although I can't get anything like 4mm thickness to stay on the damn thing. It's a slight improvement again and I think I'll leave it for now until the weather warms up.









I'll try it on something different as well to compare how effective it can be but generally quite pleased with it.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Put the gel on then wrap the pipe in clingfilm to keep it in place. :thumb:


----------

